# Christmas & New Year Wishes & Opening Hours



## Shiny

Syd, Jayne & I would like to wish everyone on DW a very Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year.

It has been another good year for us here at Coversure. Our valeting & detailing liability scheme is growing from strength and we've had some positive response following discussions with Insurers, one of which has resulted in a new Motor Trade facility - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=349748

We had a great time at our third Waxstock which we again this year shared with Professional Valeters & Detailers (PVD) who continue to do great work for the industry.

We are looking forward to the New Year when hopefully when can continue to develop facilities with Insurers to meet the many varied and specific needs of the valeting and detailing industry.

Should you need to get in contact with us over the Christmas period, our opening hours are -

Wed 24th December - 9 am to 12noon

Thur 25th December - CLOSED
Fri 26th December - CLOSED
Sat 27th December - CLOSED
Sun 28th December - CLOSED

Mon 29th December - 9 am to 12 noon*
Tues 30st December - 9 am to 12 noon*
Wed 31st December - 9 am to 12 noon*

Thur 1st January - CLOSED

Fri 2nd January - Normal Office Hrs (9am to 5pm)

_(*skeleton staff only)_


----------

